# Elective Pregnancy Termination/Abortion in Horses



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Easy to do early in pregnancy with a shot. If the pregnancy goes on too long though, it's too risky to the mare and should not be done.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Around when would that point be, do you know?


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

I know in humans the further on you get the more expensive it is. So you catch it as soon as you notice and abort the fetus


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

I had a yearling filly get prego while I was boarding her, thankfully they told me about it and I had her checked, vet said she was about 2 months along, took 4 shots and it was aborted with no isssues, each shot was about $30 if I remember right, all together I think it was around $250, the vet had to come out twice and check her. Not a fun thing to do really, I still feel bad about having to abort the foal but after speaking with my vet, letting her have it could have killed her and severely stunted her growth. Also I hate giving my horses shots, so that was hard for me but she was really good about it, after they get the shot they brake out in a massive sweat that last for about 30mins or so, so that was kinda scary for me, also I was only 15 at the time.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

My vet will not abort a mare via the shot past 90 days PG, but from what I hear from others he is rather conservative-- I have heard different people say their vets will go up to 120 to 145 days into the pregnancy.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

The longer you go into the pregnancy, the riskier it gets...Most vets I've encountered don't like to go any more than 90-100 days. 

The termination is usually done via shots (lutalyse, usually), and doesn't normally have any ill effects. 

Now, if a mare is at risk later on in pregnancy due to health issues, you would have to have it surgically done normally...spendy, and definitely not without risk in itself.


----------



## Twigletta (Sep 21, 2010)

I did this on a mare I bought in foal. I really didn't like the stallion and it was pretty early on in the pregnancy (about 2.5 months if I remember correctly). Mare was jabbed 3 times and then aborted foal. It was a bit smaller than a rugby ball and perfectly formed. We left it in with her and she fussed it for a few hours then totally ignored it. She never seemed any the worse for her ordeal and happily went straight back into ridden work.


----------

